# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kur Poeti Krijonte Për Kombin

## Askusho

*Intervistë me Arian Lekën mbi tezën e viteve 30 nga Krist Maloki, kur Naim Frashëri dhe Lasgush Poradeci zhvishen nga atributet e poetit kombëtar.
**
Intervistoi Besiana Lushaj*

*Cili ka qenë roli i poetit në formimin e kombit shqiptar dhe si shihet sot Maloki në vështrimin e publikut?
*
Në kërkim të një reagimi mbi tezën e Krist Malokit, mbi konceptimin e tij se çfarë atributesh duhet të këtë një poet të quhet kombëtar, një temë e rigjetur në shkrimet publicistike të disa autorëve bashkëkohorë kosovarë dhe shqiptar të Maqedonisë, kemi intervistuar poetin dhe botuesin Arian Leka. Në mendimin e tij mbi poetët kombëtarë si tregon sesi procesi i komb-formimit shqiptar ka kaluar nëpër duart e poetëve, aq sa figura e tij është kthyer në një shenjt gati parathënës i fatit në botëkuptimin shqiptar, lidhur me fatet e trazuara të kombit. Sipas Lekës, në pjesët shqiptare të Maqedonisë edhe sidomos Kosovë, figura e poetit kombëtar është ende tema që gjen përqasje në formimin e identitetit të pavarur, si shtet ose minorancë kombëtare. Ndërsa për vetë konceptimin e tij, tashmë poeti ka hequr dorë nga ky rrol patriotik, po i frymëzohet lirikës dhe asaj që buron si krijim poetik, metabolizëm i shijeve dhe ndjesive të së sotmes dhe personales. 

*Si e quani tezën e studiuesit të viteve 30, Krist Malokit, kur argumenton se Naim Frashëri dhe Lasgush Poradeci nuk mund të quhen poetë kombëtarë?
*
Kjo e Krist Malokit, është shumë e vjetër si tezë dhe është hedhur poshtë. Ka një rimarrje të kësaj polemike, kur njerëzit i pyet direkt, por kjo është tezë rreth shtatëdhjetëvjeçare dhe është rrëzuar. Këtë tezë studimi e ka patur edhe Konica apo Koliqi e ndërsa Konica niset nga disa arsye personale për të sulmuar Naimin, Koliqi është më i ftohtë dhe më i logjikshëm. 

*Po atëherë pse në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni Krist Maloki është një studiues që përflitet dhe debatohet?* 

Në Maqedoni dhe Kosovë, u intereson sepse ata ende debatojnë figurën e poetit kombëtar. Por për mua është e ezauruar nga vetë pyetja. Epoka e poetëve kombëtar është e mbyllur. Emërtimi poet kombëtar ka ardhur duke u bjerrë nga koha, sepse vetë poetët nuk marrin më barra kombëtare dhe këtu nuk kam parasysh Shqipërinë, Kosovën ose Maqedoninë, ku poetët po kthehen gjithmonë e më shumë tek republika poetike, duke iu shmangur letërsisë kombëtare, për të mbrojtur simbolet. 

*Cila është atëherë kjo lidhje mes poetit dhe kombit shqiptar që e kanë bërë poetin të largohet nga natyra e tij e lirë dhe të krijojë për kombin?* 

Shpesh qëllon, që poetë të shquar tu rikthehen temave kombëtare e në këtë moment ata titullohen si poetë kombëtar, në momentin kur lënda e tyre poetike lidhet me elementet e kombit, si gjuha, krijimi i historisë paralele përmes letërsisë. Këto kanë bërë të ngihen pyetjet, si në këtë rast, me Naimin dhe Lasgushin, sesa këta poetë kanë ndikuar në formimin e kombit. Nëse pyetja është kjo A janë këta të dy poetë kombëtarë?- atëherë unë them që po. Ata, Naim Frashëri dhe Lasgush Poradeci janë poetë kombëtar. Sepse, ndodh një fenomen dhe këtu dua të hap një parantezë lidhur me marrëdhëniet që ka patur kombi shqiptar me poetin, më shumë sesa me poezinë. Që në fillimet e veta, poeti ka qenë struktura shpirtërore, i cili i ka dhënë shumë kombit, duke krijuar një marrëdhënie të tillë, që më vonë rezultoi jo e saktë, duke i dhënë idenë popullit që gjithçka ta priste prej poetit. 

*Po thoni që në Kosovë edhe Maqedoni, ekziston ende kompleksi i poetit në shërbim të kombit?* 

Ky nuk është kompleks në kuptimin e tij, por është e vërtetë që në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni ata janë në këtë fazë, kur formatimi shpirtëror i poetit ndikon në formatimin shpirtëror të kombit, paçka që ata nuk janë komb tjetër. Janë shtet tjetër, por në kërkim të mëvetësisë. 
Kombi shqiptar është krijuar nga poetët
Duke filluar që nga fillimet, mund të them se kombi shqiptar është një komb i bërë nga poetët. Që të mos jetë një tezë e hedhur në tym, po them disa argumente për këtë: librin e parë e bëri një njeri i cili pa një ëndërr poetike dhe ky ishte Gjon Buzuku. Pjetër Budi, krijoi letërsinë e parë autoriale. U mblodhën poetët, sepse ata kryesisht poet ishin, që e bënë kombin me alfabet kryesuar nga Gjergj Fishta. Ishin poetët dhe këtu dua të përmend qoftë Luigj Gurakuqin, i cili ishte pjesëmarrës në aktin final të krijimit të kombit, në ngritjen flamurit të pavarësisë. Duhej një himn kombëtar dhe doli një poet, Asdreni që e krijoi dhe tha merreni edhe himnin. Nuk kishim histori kombëtare edhe Naimi krijoi historinë e Skënderbeut, versionin paralel të historisë së letrarizuar të shqiptarëve. Po pastaj nuk kishte vjersha për shkollën e çunave, siç e quante Naimi dhe ai krijoi abetaren dhe vjersha në shqip për shkollat shqiptare. Në këtë kuptim, aspekti komb-formues tek poetët e kësaj radhe është i dorës së parë dhe jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm. Ky përkushtim, krijoi një marrëdhënie shumë të çuditshme ndërmjet kombit dhe poetit. Në këtë pikë, kombi, pra populli gjithçka e priste nga poeti dhe kjo ka mbetur reminishencë edhe në kohët tona, kur njerëz të thjeshtë pyesin poetët: Si mendon, do ta fitojë Kosova pavarësinë? ose Do të demokratizohet më tej Shqipëria?. Këto janë funksione jo më poetike, në momentin që kombit i duheshin alfabeti, shkolla, pavarësia, poeti e kreu funksionin e tij edhe i ngjiti si komb shqiptarët, ndërsa sot poetët merren me poetikën.

----------

